# Where to buy Plastic Canvas/Mesh..?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I Need these really bad for my java mosses...

I must be really blind, I;ve been to 2 walmarts arts & crafts and can't find them?? lol 
Last resort would be to go to michaels...?

Ugh
not sure if this is right forum to post this.. lol


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

michaels and the dollar store. a guy in burlington/singapore uses stainless steal window screen for his mosses. I have flame moss with it and it helps it stay under the water

thanks

john



Canadianbettas said:


> I Need these really bad for my java mosses...
> 
> I must be really blind, I;ve been to 2 walmarts arts & crafts and can't find them?? lol
> Last resort would be to go to michaels...?
> ...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*mesh*

you can also use plastic screen (like the kind used for windows) - they sell it by the roll at hardware stores. i think its about $10.


----------



## detraque13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> I Need these really bad for my java mosses...
> 
> I must be really blind, I;ve been to 2 walmarts arts & crafts and can't find them?? lol
> Last resort would be to go to michaels...?
> ...


try to go to grocery store and ask for empty rectangular basket where they put some veggies like snow peas or strawberries... i hope it work as an alternative...

look like this and comes with a lid


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

just go to walmart much faster and easier  You are going to hate yourself alot after you are done with cutting those veggie baskets.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Michaels sells them for sure.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The walmart near me has them in the craft area, near the sewing notions (thread) and the scrapbook making stuff.

W


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I tried the dollar store tehy had aluminum mesh which I don't want.. Only want plastic..

Gonna try a few more walmarts and last resort Michaels..

Thx all


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I tried the dollar store tehy had aluminum mesh which I don't want.. Only want plastic..
> 
> ...


Did you go to Dollarama to get the mesh? was it in a greenish package?, thats what I got and been using for 2 months+ in a Crystal Red, Red Cherry Shrimp, MTS, baby apple and ramhorn tank, works great and the java moss grows great on it. btw with the aluminum mesh you don't need to sew it up like plastic just fold it at the ends to make a complete seal.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> Did you go to Dollarama to get the mesh? was it in a greenish package?, thats what I got and been using for 2 months+ in a Crystal Red, Red Cherry Shrimp, MTS, baby apple and ramhorn tank, works great and the java moss grows great on it. btw with the aluminum mesh you don't need to sew it up like plastic just fold it at the ends to make a complete seal.


Yea, I went to 2 Dollarramas one in aurora one in richmond hill..

what section did u find it in?/??
The aluminum mesh was in arts n crafts... i would love to get the plastic mesh there but i didnt see it ...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I got the alumium pretty sure it's the one you saw in arts n craft section, I dont remember them selling the plastic one though, I know walmart has it in your crafts section, I think it was a huge pad as big as lets say a 15gallon tank for like $1.67, lol I remember the exact price because I work at walmart.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

since I'm bored and at work now, I just went to the craft section at walmart, I can confirm it's 1.67 for a 13.5"H x 22"L pad, very big and good price imho


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> since I'm bored and at work now, I just went to the craft section at walmart, I can confirm it's 1.67 for a 13.5"H x 22"L pad, very big and good price imho


lol thank you,

I will try walmart again.. Afraid to use aluminum in my tank haha


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> I got the alumium pretty sure it's the one you saw in arts n craft section, I dont remember them selling the plastic one though, I know walmart has it in your crafts section, I think it was a huge pad as big as lets say a 15gallon tank for like $1.67, lol I remember the exact price because I work at walmart.


AHA! I found it.. I bought 2...

Thanks... you were right.. I just checked the wrong craft section  hehe


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> AHA! I found it.. I bought 2...
> 
> Thanks... you were right.. I just checked the wrong craft section  hehe


glad you found it post some pics when you do your wall/pad


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I checked the Wal-Mart at Morningside and couldn't find it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I checked the Wal-Mart at Morningside and couldn't find it.


all walmart should be the same, it' should be under all the packages of beads, next to the pillow stuffer aka poor man's filter floss


----------

